# BMW M5 vs. Shelby Cobra (M5 lets off though)



## trev0006 (Dec 29, 2003)

http://videos.dreamscars.free.fr/runs/Dreams-Cars - Bmw M5 vs Shelby Cobra.avi


----------



## po boy 325 (Feb 13, 2004)

wtf? the video doesnt work for me


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

Looks like the guy in the M5 had a missed shift :thumbdwn:


----------



## hagenmi1 (Dec 14, 2003)

Looks to me like the M5 got it's ass handed to it. Cobras have explosive acceleration. My god they only weight 2200 pounds. Not even a fair race...


----------

